# sweet potato crisps



## Carina1962 (Mar 18, 2010)

someone told me that you can get sweet potato crisps, is this correct?  i went to tescos tonight but couldn't find any


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 18, 2010)

I love sweet potatoes,  I hope someone has the answer!


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2010)

I know you said crisps but someone put up an idea i tryed and there really nice carina here it is follow the link.


http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6604&highlight=sweet+potato+chips


----------



## Copepod (Mar 19, 2010)

Carina - why not ask at customer services in your Tescos? If they stock sweet potato crisps, they can tell you where in the store; if not, a request might prompt them to stock them.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Steff2010, i will definately try those and yes, i will ask at customer services at Tescos next time i go about the sweet potato crisps and will let you all know


----------



## cocacola (Mar 21, 2010)

I know you can get veggie crisps, think it may be Tesco's. They have parsnips,  Beetroot, Carrot, Sweet Potato.
Taste good too 

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc...nacks/Tesco_Finest_Vegetable_Crisps_100g.html


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 21, 2010)

just seen this and wondered if anyone knew that that you can actually make your own, i remember seeing something on here a while ago, about how to make them and cook them in the microwave, i tried them and they are nice.  i will try and look for the receipe and post it again 

angie


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 21, 2010)

hello Recyclequeen, i think Steff2010 above has pasted a link to the recipe you refer to, is that right?  i will def have a go at making them, maybe today


----------

